# What breed is my 3 week old chick?



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

Trying to determine what breed he/she is, We've
always had Leghorns, but this chick is definitely
not a Leghorn. He/she has all white feathers, but
has green legs and feet. Single small comb. No 
muffs or beard. It's very friendly. Our other WL 
chicks have bullied and pecked it. We've separated 
him/her until heals. Any guesses on breed or sex
would be welcome. Thank you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no clue what breed. Someone else may be able to give you some ideas.

What I wouldn't do is separate the peep completely from everyone. Try to match it up with one or two others so that it's not alone and has buddies for when they are reintroduced. By removing it it will be even more of a target when you try to put it back later because it is not part of the flock.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Maybe a buff rock or buff orpington?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cute!!!


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you all! We tried putting him/her back
in with the others yesterday, and had no 
pecking or bullying! Yay!!! We're using an XL dog
kennel cage with cardboard around the 
outsides bottom area. We tried putting it back
with them four days ago, but those WL chicks 
were still pecking it. Was this because it is
a different breed than the WL? Why would they
bully it? It is such a sweet, friendly, and docile 
bird. Nothing like our WL chicks which are skittish. 
Wow, a buff color would be awesome! We'd know
her brown egg from the other 14 chickens' white 
eggs.


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you all! We tried putting him/her back
in with the others yesterday, and had no 
pecking or bullying! Yay!!! We're using an XL dog
kennel cage with cardboard around the 
outsides bottom area. We tried putting it back
with them four days ago, but those WL chicks 
were still pecking it. Was this because it is
a different breed than the WL? Why would they
bully it? It is such a sweet, friendly, and docile 
bird. Nothing like our WL chicks which are skittish. 
Wow, a buff color would be awesome! We'd know
her brown egg from the other 14 chickens' white 
eggs.


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

Our kids with 2 of our older girls!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Cute pictures, cute kiddos and chicks!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love seeing children with the chickens.Neither of my children shared my love of chickens,too bad for them.


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

Here are our new WL chicks. Ugh! 2 of them are 
looking like cockerels. There combs are bigger 
and already showing pink. Check out this picture.


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

Here are few more pictures. Boy they sure 
are looking like boys to me.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Just my opinion, but I think their combs would be redder for boys...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't think the single combs are boys.I think they are pullets.


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

New picture of our mystery chick.


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

Both of the chicks in question are indeed cockerels.
One of our other supposed pullets is also a cockerel.
Bought ten from WL "pullets" bin at TS, and 3/10
are boys. Considering keeping one of them. 
Although, we've been told WL Roos are extremely aggressive.
We've put an ad up at TS - Free WL cockerels, so 
maybe we can find them a good home.


----------



## chickenlover11668 (May 9, 2017)

White leghorn?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenlover11668 said:


> White leghorn?


Yes............


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

Finally! She's got all her feathering and the tips
of her tail and wings are a very light brown. She is
an Amber White. No wonder she is so friendly!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Roosters can be big babies.After their "teenage" phase(about 9 mos)they can really settle down.My boys are just as important as the girls,if not more important because there are only 2 of them and 27 hens.My flock wouldn't be complete without them.


----------

